# Snowboard vs skateboard backpack



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

A backpack to cary a board needs
- comfy strong shoulder straps (boards are heavy)
- enforcements at the ends of the straps to fix the board (sharp edges)
- hip strap to distribute the weight and stabilize

Do the backpacks you checked have these opions? If not, the prize difference could be there.


----------



## stef_snb (May 17, 2014)

neni said:


> A backpack to cary a board needs
> - comfy strong shoulder straps (boards are heavy)
> - enforcements at the ends of the straps to fix the board (sharp edges)
> - hip strap to distribute the weight and stabilize
> ...


The last one I looked was the Burton metalhead.

What kind a backpack would you suggest?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

My Sherpa carries all my crap.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Depends on how much stuff you want to carry. Dakine has pretty good quality for reasonable price. If you're looking for a rather cheap and small one... my Dakine heli pro just exactly fits a 15.6" laptop with shellcasethingy, a 17" won't. Tho it's from something around '03, sizes could gave changed since . 
If available at yours, check Deuter backpacks. Great quality, very compy shoulder straps. I use one for heavier loading.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

I picked up the Dakine Mission last year and it's worked great for me. They have several color options on Backcountry right now for under $50.

DAKINE Mission 25L Backpack - 1500cu in | Backcountry.com


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I have a camelbak menace backpack. It's pretty awesome. Has a decent size bladder to carry plenty of water, insulated tube that zips into one of the straps. The straps are well padded and hold the pack stable and secure to you. It has sort of a flap with straps on it that can hold a helmet or other gear(heavy layers you want to take off if hiking. There is a small fleece lined goggle pouch at the top and a small pocket behind it where i tend to put things like keys so i won't lose them while taking things out of the main pocket. It even has an ice axe loop that you can pull out of a small pocket on the bottom. I think i paid about 60 bucks for it several years ago, worth every penny.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Most skate packs, will have the vertical carry only for your skateboard, where snow packs will generally also have straps to carry the board horizontally. They also won't be intended for more weight than a skateboard, which could result in the bag sagging in an uncomfortable manor with a snowboard strapped on. All packs will fit your laptop. Just wait for the dakine helipro to go on sale.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

The Dakine Mission pack is one of the better packs I've used for day to day/school stuff. I didn't take it to the mountain much, but I don't think I'd ever want to strap my board to it for anything more than going from the car to the lodge. It's suspension system just isn't built well enough to carry that kind of load. The Heli-Pros are all much better in that department. 

My son and I are headed to Japan over Christmas and I plan on doing some sidecountry stuff where we'll need probe, shovels, etc., and spent too much time sorting through the options to figure out what I wanted. We ended up with a Dakine Pro II for him and a Deuter Freerider Pro 30 for me. If money is not a real concern, I'd go with either the Deuter or a Gregory Targhee (there were a couple of Mammut bags on my shortlist too). But if you're trying to keep to a smaller budget I'd look for a deal on a Dakine Pro II or checkout one of these

Marmot Sidecountry 20 Backpack | Marmot for sale at US Outdoor Store
Burton Riders Pack 25L | Burton Snowboards for sale at US Outdoor Store
DAKINE Heli Pro Backpack - pacific - Free Shipping

Also WM and Steep & Cheap have a bunch of bags in their "private stash" areas right now.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Check this out. DAKINE BC Vest Pack - Ski Packs | Backcountry.com I don't know about holding a laptop but supposedly it can hold avalanche gear for backcountry riding and a board can be strapped to it.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The difference:

You don't do gnarly skate stuff with your pack on, you are likely to do gnarly riding with your pack on.

Skate packs don't have to be as secure or as low profile as snowboard bags need to be.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

highme said:


> The Dakine Mission pack is one of the better packs I've used for day to day/school stuff. I didn't take it to the mountain much, but I don't think I'd ever want to strap my board to it for anything more than going from the car to the lodge. It's suspension system just isn't built well enough to carry that kind of load. The Heli-Pros are all much better in that department.
> 
> My son and I are headed to Japan over Christmas and I plan on doing some sidecountry stuff where we'll need probe, shovels, etc., and spent too much time sorting through the options to figure out what I wanted. We ended up with a Dakine Pro II for him and a Deuter Freerider Pro 30 for me. If money is not a real concern, I'd go with either the Deuter or a Gregory Targhee (there were a couple of Mammut bags on my shortlist too). But if you're trying to keep to a smaller budget I'd look for a deal on a Dakine Pro II or checkout one of these
> 
> ...


I use my 31L helipro 2 for all splitboard day trips. Including water, it holds all my avy gear with plenty of room for food, extra shirt etc. Anything beyond that and I have a big Burton AK 55L big for transport.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Pretty sure snowpacks are waterproof material, skate packs maybe not?


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Does the BC vest have any kind of padding between the avy gear pocket and your spine? I like the idea the product and may be tempted to get one if it has decent padding. I would be reluctant to use it if not. My current pack may be more bulky and have straps which make it less than ideal for riding lifts at resorts but it is great for hiking and has plenty of padding between my back and the storage compartment in the event that i were to fall and land on my gear.


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

pretty much the best you can do 
Provision Backpack | Burton Snowboards


----------



## ScottIrwing (Feb 9, 2017)

Just got myself a Nike SB RPM skateboard backpack from Boardstore and i would like to recommend it to all of you. Fits my skateboard nicely and there is lots of space for filling it with extra stuff. On top of that it looks super stylish!
snowboardingforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=116697&thumb=1 
(cant post images)


----------



## Mariner_9 (Feb 9, 2017)

A proper ski/snowboard pack will likely have a bunch of features you won't get elsewhere, e.g. helmet carry, fleece-lined goggle pocket, specific pocket for avalanche tools which will help keep the rest of your gear dry, A-frame to keep the pack upright and thus out of the snow when it's on the ground... 

I currently have a Mammut Nirvana Pro 35L for the resort/slackcountry. It will definitely hold a large laptop and has the advantage of being just at the limit of the size of carry-on luggage for many airlines! I like it as a pack for boarding. Features are good and build quality is decent, though I have had a problem with the main zipper. Downside is the cost. 

HTH.


----------

